# Critique - Hanoverian/Belgian Cross



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Not sure what to look for here.. any help would be great.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He has an upright shoulder that limits his ability to raise his forearms over that fence. This also limits his front reach at the trot so his extensions at that gait will be less than stellar. 

He is very straight through the hocks so his power over fences will be short. Free jumping horses usually show a lot of scope. This horse does not show scope over that fence and yes, i know it was a low jump. 

He travels a bit heavy and stiff and he is light in his hind quarters.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Is he HanXBelgian Draft or WB? I'm guessing the former. He's huge, and his short lowset neck, upright shoulder and high croup nix him as a dressage candidate past the lowest levels. His gaits are what you'd expect from his confo. I agree with Elana's assessment of his jumping potential. I think he might make a decent foxhunter/husband horse, though his enormous size(and not done growing) will tax those joints.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I was assuming the OP mean Belgian draft horse. Certainly looks it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In addition to what has already been mentioned, his neck is very short and appears to have a ewe to it as well. All in all, not great conformation for higher than low levels of anything. He looks like a sweet enough guy though.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Agree with most of the above. His neck is "upside down" more than ewe necked. All of his muscling in under his neck meaning that he holds himself hollow as a habit (exercising these muscles the most). However, in the video he CAN hold himself more properly when he is feeling his oats. With proper riding and training, you can build the topline and lose the under muscling. What you can't do, though, is ignore that his neck is pretty short.

That said, I would like him as a field hunter.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Would be useful to know the intended use for this horse. Trail buddy, jumping, dressage, etc. I see a fine trail horse, but not well suited to the other two disciplines.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

I was going to try to use him for Hunter/ Jumping/ Light dressage


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

To add.. I'm not a big competition person. I'm not going in to the Grand Prix any time soon. Some cute home shows.. nothing major.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He will teach you a great deal. Imperfect horses and imperfect dogs have a lot to teach us!!

Go for it. 

PS: I never owned a perfect horse or a perfect dog. I have owned a large number of imperfect ones that have taught me a lot.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have someone taking a look at him tomorrow for me. He's in CO, and I'm in NJ. If all goes well.. I am perfectly loving flaws. I have plenty of my own, and my fiance doesn't complain. To my face at least.. lol!


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

True dat, Elana. If ya love him, go for it!

But 18.2 :shock: Egads that's a long way to the ground! I bet the air is thinner up there...better bring some O2 in case you get light-headed:wink:


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Weezilla said:


> True dat, Elana. If ya love him, go for it!
> 
> But 18.2 :shock: Egads that's a long way to the ground! I bet the air is thinner up there...better bring some O2 in case you get light-headed:wink:


 
LOL. I'm 5'10.. so it's not a huge stretch for me. I'm going from 15.2 (small on me).. to this gigantor.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If he bucks any time can you shake hands with Gabriel as long as you are in the clouds? ya know.. tell him I said "Hi!" and that I asked your fall to be gentle n maybe he can help you out with that?


----------

